# Hanover , Mass. Driveway



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Hanover Ma. 
My Sister In Law asked me on Xmas if I could help Her find someone to plow her driveway , must be done Early Morning's as She is a nurse in Boston . Not around Noon like last year . :realmad:
Broadway and Karen Rd. area in Hanover , Ma.
If You have any openings and can help , P.M. Me , Thanks
Bob


----------

